# Optoma HD300X screen delay?



## graham01 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I hope someone can help me solve my issue, I purchased an Optoma HD300X 3D 1080p projector from ebay, it was cheap because it was missing a bulb (and therefore has no warranty either) I replaced the bulb and initially it seemed to work perfectly well.

Several years ago I had another similar projector, the Optoma HD20 which is 1080p. I bought this one new, and it was probably the best thing I ever owned, I had it for 2 years and used it pretty much every day on PS3 and watching blu ray films on my laptop. It was extremely smooth, and I never had an issue with any response time/delay. I played COD Black Ops and Black Ops 2 on the HD20, and the response time seemed almost instant.

The Optoma HD300X seems to have a delay of about half a second when I play these games through it, it makes it literally impossible to play online. The motion on the screen is smooth, but every action is just half a second late. I am not running anything in 3D, I have disabled as many 3D options within the PS3 settings, the game setting, and the projector itself. It seems some people have had the same issue but resolved it by disabling some 3D settings. 

It is the same thing with just scrolling through the menus on the PS3 screen, but not as noticeable as when playing a game. I also plugged my laptop in to the projector, and the cursor movement seems about half a second late too. 

All the above statements convinced me the delay is in the projector, the strange thing is, when I have my projector connected to the PS3, I have the audio routed through the scart to my speakers. If I stream something through BBC iPlayer/4od (on the PS3) the lip sync is perfect! So to me this means there is no delay in the projector??

I also have 2 PS3's and I have tested them both and give exactly the same results. 

I have also tried limiting the PS3 output to 720p and 576p (which looks disgusting on a 120" screen) but the delay is exactly the same.

I really hope someone can help me with this, it would be highly appreciated!

Kind Regards,
Graham


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Input lag is something that plagues some projectors aas well as some displays. Are you running your hdmi cables through a receiver? If so, try adn run them directly to the projector and see if that helps.


----------



## graham01 (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, no I am not running through a receiver, just straight through from PS3 to projector. 

I have read there is some bad projectors, but I believe Optoma are a very good brand. Like I said, I used to own an Optoma HD20 and the response time was superb, I expected the same if not better from the HD300X as it is newer and more expensive. 

I would like to flash a different version of firmware, does anyone know how to do this? It has a USB service port on the back. Current firmware version is C07 which is slightly strange as I have read on forums people have C04 or C05. I would like to try to flash to C04 if it is possible.

Thanks,
Graham


----------

